# Hunt Pricing?



## gtbuck (Sep 14, 2006)

We have a small ranch and Texas and have to take off some deer. We are thinking about offering bow and gun hunts for 3 days lodging and stands and drop off provided. two bucks with one 8point or less wider than ears and then one or two (if you don't get the bigger one) with 5 points or less. What do you think a fair price would be. We are also allowing to harvest a doe.

Thanks,
Scott
www.trophyscore.net


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I guess I'd come down there if you paid the airfare since I'm doing you're culling for you. I'll even skin and quarter my own.


----------



## gtbuck (Sep 14, 2006)

This is a new ranch and it would not do allot of good to kill out all the 2.5 year old 10 points. We do have some good 8s that will run in the 125- 135 range.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm with Horsager...


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

My culling fee is billed by the hour. Keep your baitpiles, high fences and guided hunts in Texas.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you guys have nothing nice to say, please don't post. He's offering something for free and is a sponsor of this forum for his software used to score bucks.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## gtbuck (Sep 14, 2006)

I am not asking you guys to come to Texas and hunt I am just looking for feedback on what people would pay for a hunt like this even if it is not Texas.

Ithica1 if you can't hang with the big dogs stay on the porch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gtbuck (Sep 14, 2006)

Also this is low fence free range whitetail hunting.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

gtbuck,

I have learned something new once again. I didn't realize such a thing existed in TX. I thought everyhting was high fence hunting down there and it was just a matter of how much land was in play. Are meals included with the lodging? Where is your place at/is it hard to get to? Will you be offering pick up a near by airport?


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Also, does the price include license?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

From what I've been able to find the license is $250-$300. Is that per tag?
I don't know what would be a fair price, but imagine if it was a grand or under you'd get some...maybe a lot of interest.


----------



## gtbuck (Sep 14, 2006)

The closest large town is San Angelo but I am unsure of there airports we haven't got that far in to it yet. I know there is one in Abilene TX The license if you also buy the archery stamp for bow season is 308 but that allows you to kill five deer and up to 4 turkeys. Last year we did not provide meals to the groups that came out but we had limited facilities. We were thinking 1000.00 if the hunters take the larger buck and 750.00 if they just take the 5 point and less bucks and their does. This is without meals. In Texas a lease with any kind of deer runs about 1500 a season and then you have all your expenses on top of that. Thanks for the feed back and if you want more info let me know. I did not start this to book a hunt but if we are in the ball park price wise we may do that soon.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

When you talk 5 or 8 points is that per side or total?


----------

